# Cube AMS Pro Ltd Messemodell 2008



## HH_1964 (2. März 2008)

Hi,

im ersten Blick ne tolle Ausstattung. Wollte mir eigentlich das AMS Pro Louise zulegen und bin jetzt auf dieses Bike gestossen. 


http://cgi.ebay.nl/CUBE-2008-AMS-LT...5262297QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30745QQcmdZViewItem

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht? Ein Schnäppchen? Wo ist der Hacken?


----------



## sirjohn (2. März 2008)

na ja ich finde es kein so Ã¼berzeugendes Angebot! Wenn du auf der Cube-Seite schaust dann findest du es als AMS COMP und noch dazu kannst du das Bike bei div. HÃ¤ndeln fÃ¼r 1499,- Euro haben! 

â¦wenn du zu einem HÃ¤ndler in deiner NÃ¤he gehst und mit diesem handelst dann kommst du sicher unter 1499,- â¬ und kannst dir die paar besseren Parts dazu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HH_1964 (2. März 2008)

na ja - beim Comp sind aber viele LX Komponenten verbaut (Umwerfer, Kurbel, Schalthebel) und ist denn die Bremse beim Ldt nicht besser als die beim Comp (Hayes Stroker) ?


----------



## horstj (2. März 2008)

fÃ¼rn bisschen xt und 100gr ein paar hundert euro mehr finde ich ganz schÃ¶n unverschÃ¤mt. nachdem der Ã¶rtliche cube hÃ¤ndler mit das auch nicht plausibel machen konnte habe ich das angebot wieder aus meiner wunschliste gestrichen. 

ausserdem bekommt man gelegentlich noch ein nahezu identisches cube ams ltd 2007 fÃ¼r ~1400â¬

p.s. das mattfahlschwarz ist so ziemlich die traurigste farbe die mir bislang unterkam.


----------



## sirjohn (2. März 2008)

ich will hier auch denjenigen der das bike vertickt nicht irgendwie was unterstellen - aber sagen wirs mal so - ich kauf doch ganz gern mein bike beim händler um die ecke  und ich hab nochmal nachgerechnet - das AMS PRO LOUISE bekommst du bei dem um 1665,- 

ps und in rotweis - was ne definitiv geiler Farbe ist


----------



## HH_1964 (3. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> ich will hier auch denjenigen der das bike vertickt nicht irgendwie was unterstellen - aber sagen wirs mal so - ich kauf doch ganz gern mein bike beim händler um die ecke  und ich hab nochmal nachgerechnet - das AMS PRO LOUISE bekommst du bei dem um 1665,-
> 
> ps und in rotweis - was ne definitiv geiler Farbe ist




Hi Hannes,

das AMS Pro Louise Modell 2008 für 1665 . Wo gibt es denn so was?? Bei einem Händler im Augsburger Raum wo ich aber schon rumgemacht habe wegen dem Preis bekomme ich das Teil für 1829  und dachte das wäre ein guter Preis. Sag mir doch mal deinen Händler um die "Ecke" - für den Preis den Du genannt hast fahre ich sogar von Muc nach Krumbach. Gib mir doch bitte schnell Bescheid da ich eigentlich am Mittwoch dieser Woche das Bike nun für 1829  bestellen wollte.  Aber bei über 150  Unterschied warte ich noch bis Du dich meldest. Danke


----------



## sirjohn (4. März 2008)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Hi Hannes,
> 
> das AMS Pro Louise Modell 2008 für 1665 . Wo gibt es denn so was?? Bei einem Händler im Augsburger Raum wo ich aber schon rumgemacht habe wegen dem Preis bekomme ich das Teil für 1829  und dachte das wäre ein guter Preis. Sag mir doch mal deinen Händler um die "Ecke" - für den Preis den Du genannt hast fahre ich sogar von Muc nach Krumbach. Gib mir doch bitte schnell Bescheid da ich eigentlich am Mittwoch dieser Woche das Bike nun für 1829  bestellen wollte.  Aber bei über 150  Unterschied warte ich noch bis Du dich meldest. Danke



war ein geschätzter Preis was du durch Handeln erreichen könntest


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2008)

Schau mal hier noch vorbei da habe ich meins auch her, sind vom Preis her auch in Ordnung.


----------



## sirjohn (4. März 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier noch vorbei da habe ich meins auch her, sind vom Preis her auch in Ordnung.



Nun das sind doch meines Erachtens alles Standart-HÃ¤ndler-Preise! 

wie man hier sieht im vergleich!

Bikeshop1
Bikeshop2
Bikeshop3

mir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass RadgeschÃ¤fte die zur ZEG gehÃ¶ren und die "normalen" Listenpreise fÃ¼hren 10% vom Preis nachlassen!

â¦folge dessen bekommt HH_1964 nicht mal 10%


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2008)

Im großen und ganzen wirst man wohl keine großen Preisunterschiede feststellen bei gleicher Ausstattung.
Allein dein Verhandlungsgeschick lässt noch den ein oder anderen Euro für dich raus hohlen.
Eine Andere Möglichkeit ist das du noch ein Auslaufmodell erwischt aber die Chancen sind wohl eher gering.


----------



## An der Alb (4. März 2008)

1.499  für das Cube AMS Messemodell 2008 sind doch kein schlechter Kurs, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HH_1964 (4. März 2008)

Das Messemodell kostet 1599  aufwärts (Unterschiedlich je Händler)


----------



## An der Alb (4. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Angebot über  1.499,00.

Wie seht ihr den Vergleich zum Focus First (2007) für  250,00 weniger?


----------



## HH_1964 (4. März 2008)

1499 â¬ ?????? Ist das nicht der Preis vom AMS Comp?. Wenn es wirklich fÃ¼r das AMS Ldt Fully ist dann ist es ein sehr guter Preis. Ich werde mich aber trotzdem eher fÃ¼r das AMS Pro Louise bzw. AMS 125 Louise entscheiden


----------



## An der Alb (4. März 2008)

Preis ist für das Messemodell 2008.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2008)

Ich finde den Preis OK  musst halt mit dem Mehrgewicht zum Pro halt leben.


----------



## An der Alb (4. März 2008)

Dadurch, dass es lediglich das Zweitbike für eine Ferienwohnung wird, werde ich mich für die preisgünstigere Alternative entscheiden: das Focus First aus 2007 für  1.250,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirjohn (7. März 2008)

Morgääään zusammen !   

und HH_1964 hast du jetzt dein Traumbike??

gruß Hannes

_________________
Verkaufe *Cube Stereo*


----------



## HH_1964 (7. März 2008)

Moing Hannes - Gähn..... hab heut frei )). War gestern beim Händler in Langweid (10 KM von Augsburg weg). Hab das AMS 100 und das 125 Probe gefahren und mich für das AMS 100 Pro Louise entschieden. Preislich komme ich nicht weiter runter (Außer ein paar Extras wie Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz etc) - dafür habe ich das Bike nächste Woche!! Heute ordere ich das Bike - die einzige Entscheidung die ich def nocht treffen muß ist ob ich es in schwarz oder rot nehme. Für mich eine pers. keine leichte Entscheidung da man sich ja nicht alle drei Jahre ein neues Bike kauft. Rot ist pfeffiger - schwarz auf längere Sicht neutraler?? Was gefällt Dir den besser?


----------



## sirjohn (7. März 2008)

HH_1964 schrieb:


> Moing Hannes - GÃ¤hn..... hab heut frei )). War gestern beim HÃ¤ndler in Langweid (10 KM von Augsburg weg). Hab das AMS 100 und das 125 Probe gefahren und mich fÃ¼r das AMS 100 Pro Louise entschieden. Preislich komme ich nicht weiter runter (AuÃer ein paar Extras wie Flaschenhalter, Kettenstrebenschutz etc) - dafÃ¼r habe ich das Bike nÃ¤chste Woche!! Heute ordere ich das Bike - die einzige Entscheidung die ich def nocht treffen muÃ ist ob ich es in schwarz oder rot nehme. FÃ¼r mich eine pers. keine leichte Entscheidung da man sich ja nicht alle drei Jahre ein neues Bike kauft. Rot ist pfeffiger - schwarz auf lÃ¤ngere Sicht neutraler?? Was gefÃ¤llt Dir den besser?



 ach Langweid? meine zweite Heimat - wusste gar nicht das da ein HÃ¤ndler ist der Cube hat????  muss ich umbedingt mal wieder hin  

also vor dem Problem steh ich nicht ganz - wenn ich ein AMS Pro kaufen wÃ¼rde dann in ROT - (weil ich fand das fast identische Rot bei dem Specialized Epic schon hammer) und deshalb in Rot - bei dem AMS 125 mÃ¼sste ich gezwungenermaÃen schwarz nehmen weil die restlichen Farbmodelle echt schlecht aussehen!

Aber ich muss zugeben - wÃ¼rde das schwarz nicht matt sondern hochglanz sein dann wÃ¼rd ich das Schwarze nehmenâ¦ gibts nicht deshalb rot! Ist irgendwie polarisierender und fÃ¼r so ein hammer Bike auch wÃ¼rdiger!

ps wenn ich mein Stereo verkaufen kann hohl ich mirs in rot!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. März 2008)

JohannesLo schrieb:


> ps wenn ich mein Stereo verkaufen kann hohl ich mirs in rot!



ich will dir ja nicht die hoffnung nehmen, aber zu dem preis wird´s schwierig.
bond007 und ich haben unsere stereo´s auch verkauft. ich hab über ebay
auch nur 1300 euro bekommen. 
wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel glück beim verkauf 

gruß hoerman


----------



## BasaltBiker (8. März 2008)

@HH_1964 - hast du das Pro Louise in Rot schonmal in Natura gesehen ? Wenn nein, dann solltest du dir im Katalog das Reaction in rot mal ansehen. Genau so ( mit der geilen roten Gabel, die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt ) und der weiß schwarzen Louise ( im Gegensatz zum Reaction ) sieht das Bike einfach hammergeil aus und stellt das schwarze absolut in den Schatten. P.S - an einem roten Ferrari sieht sich ja auch keiner satt - oder ?


----------



## sirjohn (9. März 2008)

BasaltBiker schrieb:


> P.S - an einem roten Ferrari sieht sich ja auch keiner satt - oder ?



 @BasaltBiker sau guter Vergleich


----------



## tomla (14. März 2008)

Immer schön aufpassen bei den Preisen! 
Das Ams pro Louise gibt;s in Hameln für 1799.-.
Allerdings Lieferzeit bis Ende Juni 
Die anderen, auch das Messemodell haben oft andere Laufräder und die Oro Bremse.


----------



## HH_1964 (19. März 2008)

Hi Hannes,

letztendlich ist es nun das AMS Pro Louise in schwarz geworden. Habe final 1829 bezahl mit noch ein paar Extras (Flaschenhalter, Flasche, Kettenöl, Pflegemittel, Kettenstrebenschutz). Den Händler kann ich empfehlen. Netter Kontakt und gute Beratung. Grüße Heinz


----------

